

Nailgun: Making Java Practical for Command Line Utilities - raganwald
http://martiansoftware.com/nailgun/background.html

======
mark_l_watson
Charles Nutter has a writup on using nailgin with JRuby:
[http://blog.headius.com/2009/05/jruby-nailgun-support-
in-130...](http://blog.headius.com/2009/05/jruby-nailgun-support-in-130.html)

I've tried this and it works fine.

